# USB Mouse

## BlackBart

what options do I need to enable in my kernel to get my usb mouse to work. It says which modules I need in the desktop config guide but I don't know which kernel options those correspond to.

----------

## drakonite

Under Input Core Support:

 *  Input core support

 *     Mouse support

 *     Event interface support     (This is probably just optional... But you might as well enable it)

----------

## BlackBart

what about under character devices and usb support?

----------

## rommel

yeah dont worry about chaarcter devise section the default mouse stuff is ok  but you'll need to enable input core support as well as mouse in that section and then in usb enable prelimenary usb device filesystem support....when you add the hid.o compile it "into" the kernel not as a module , modutils has a bug loading this driver and it wont get loaded using modules.autoload

in XF86Config for device have it as /dev/input/mice and protocol as IMPS/2 , you can add ZAxisMapping "4 5" as an option too to enable the schroll wheel.

----------

## drakonite

As for character devices....

I'm not sure you need anything, but I'd recommend chooseing :

     Mice -->

           Mouse Support (not serial and bus mice)

                  PS/2 mouse (aka "auxiliary device") support 

So that in case something happens to your usb mouse, or usb in general, you can easily use an old PS/2 mouse until you fix the problem (or leave them both connected like me :p)  AFAIK it doesn't add enough to the kernel to worry about it being in their.

For usb...

"Support for USB" should be enabled (of course  :Wink: )

either "UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support" or "OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support" should be enabled depending on your motherboard type.  And you'll also need "USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support" enabled.

I think that should be everything you need, and maybe even something you don't  :Wink: 

Don't forget to edit your XF86Config file to be able to use your usb mouse (assuming you are adding a USB mouse to an existing system... if you are just building a system you'll add it to your XF86Config as part of the X setup stuff...)

----------

## drakonite

 *rommel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in XF86Config for device have it as /dev/input/mice and protocol as IMPS/2 , you can add ZAxisMapping "4 5" as an option too to enable the schroll wheel.

 

FYI, It seems that /dev/usbmouse also works great as the device, but that might be a by-product of something else I have enabled in my kernel and I just don't know about it...

----------

## BlackBart

 *rommel wrote:*   

> yeah dont worry about chaarcter devise section the default mouse stuff is ok  but you'll need to enable input core support as well as mouse in that section and then in usb enable prelimenary usb device filesystem support....when you add the hid.o compile it "into" the kernel not as a module , modutils has a bug loading this driver and it wont get loaded using modules.autoload
> 
> in XF86Config for device have it as /dev/input/mice and protocol as IMPS/2 , you can add ZAxisMapping "4 5" as an option too to enable the schroll wheel.

 

Do i want IMPS/2 if I don't have a genuine microsoft intellimouse?

BTW, i think my problem was I had the UHCI while I have a SiS chipset. I'll check it out.

----------

## Nazgul

If you want to use your mouse wheel you'll have to use "IMPS/2" as protocol

----------

## bzugda

Also, if you want the wheel to work, don't forget 

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

in your inputdevice section

----------

## BlackBart

Thank you, I got it working.

----------

